

Scientists urge search for signs of alien life on Moon - kschua
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/scientists-urge-search-for-signs-of-alien-life-on-moon-20111227-1pauv.html

======
latchkey
This quote:

"Hundreds of thousands of pictures of the moon will be examined for telltale
signs that aliens once visited our cosmic neighbourhood if plans put forward
by scientists go ahead. Passing extraterrestrials might have left messages,
scientific instruments, heaps of rubbish or evidence of mining on the dusty
lunar surface that could be spotted by human telescopes and orbiting
spacecraft."

Reminds me of this image:

<http://tombsofkobol.com/films/silent/lune_01.jpg>

------
gus_massa
Lot of images and lot of amateurs will produce lot of charismatic false
positives that will be hard to kill, like the Mars "Face":
[http://www.google.com.ar/search?&q=mars+face&tbm=isc...](http://www.google.com.ar/search?&q=mars+face&tbm=isch)

